# Albania - Hidden Corner of Europe



## Skyprince

Superb Albania ! Enjoyed all pics !


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

gorgeous!!!!! love it


----------



## Guest

Albania - yours to discover.


----------



## Guest

Butrint


SkaNdErBeG said:


>


----------



## African Lion

very nice, a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Guest

*The Beaches that Time Forgot*

Nick Easen
www.guardian.co.uk,
Thursday May 22 2008

*The unspoilt Albanian Riviera is a snapshot of the Mediterranean as it used 
to be - idyllic beaches, glorious sunshine and an unhurried pace of life, says Nick Easen*









Taking it easy ... a local strolls along Vlora Beach on the Albanian Riviera. Photograph: Nick Easen

The state of the road heading in is the main reason the Albanian Riviera has escaped large-scale tourist development. That and land ownership. The road's upgrade, with help from the World Bank, is the first major overhaul since the Italian Army built it in the 1940s. It is seen as a local vote winner for a population that is close enough to Corfu to know what tourism can bring.










Countless bays cut into the coast.

The cliché that this 130km stretch of coastline is one of the last untarnished parts of the Mediterranean with deserted beaches is not lost on the deputy mayor of the sleepy seaside town of Himara. "Nature is the most important thing here, as well as the connection between the mountains and the sea," Stefo Mato says, referring to the high karst mountains that kick their feet in the sandy shoreline. "But service for tourists needs to get better. There must be more things to do here."









Llogora Pass between the Cika mountains and the Ionian Sea.

Then again, this is precisely why Albania's Ionian coast is worth visiting now, before the parasols arrive and the jet skis drown out the cricket song. Any intrepid traveller to the region should head straight to the top of the Llogora Pass with views of the Cika mountains plunging 910 metres into the sea. The spectacle encapsulates the real "Mediterranean as it once was". Pine trees interspersed with old stone farmhouses and citrus trees are all that interrupt the view.

In this coastal region inward investment, especially from overseas, is only beginning to trickle in. Land rights still remain an issue especially where the best beaches are located. And the Albanian authorities are still in the process of handing back property to owners from the pre-Communist era. Bogus title deeds and disputes over ownership have also stymied growth.

Endless curves of sand, remote Orthodox monasteries, small family-run guesthouses and roadside cafes with fresh trout on the grill are more prevalent than gaudy ice-cream boxes and adverts for suntan lotion. The only noticeable hoardings are the scarecrow dolls that hang above doorways to ward away the evil eye – this includes the unfinished hotels in Saranda.









An apiarist sells his wares.

You are more likely to chance upon old women in headscarves and long skirts ushering goats through the fragrant maquis than bronzed tourists. And interaction with locals is more likely to involve buying honey with roadside apiarists, since the bees here have more wild flower species to choose from than anywhere else in Europe.

The only tell-tale signs of old order Albania are the deserted collective farms of the Communist era and the concrete bunkers. The country has a grey "mushroom" for every four people. Hundreds of thousands dot the landscape thanks to Enver Hoxha, the long- term Stalinist dictator who was paranoid of invasion from the west.









One of Hoxha's submarine bases on the Riviera.

Albanians are now using them in novel ways that tourists can experience. You can have a seafood supper under a concrete dome in Restaurant Bunkere on the seafront at Durres; on the road to Vlora, artists have painted their roofs in psychedelic designs. According to legend, the designer was placed in a prototype, which was subsequently blasted by a tank. The bunker survived, as did its shell-shocked architect – mass production began. Nowadays, it costs at least £5,000 to get rid of one of these pillboxes.

"Many Albanians lose their virginity in the bunkers, when they are not being used for sheep or cattle," says Raimonda Nelku, a development worker with USAID. "They are in the Albanian psyche."

Saranda has the reputation of being one of the sunniest spots in Europe with more than 290 days of rays a year and midsummer temperatures around 30C. At present southern Albania's biggest town looks only partially built with half-constructed apartments and hotels scrambling up the hillside. Much of the activity is being generated by Albanians working abroad and sending money back home.









Looking across the bay at Saranda.

Here palm trees flank the promenade shading elderly men as they sip their espressos, unhurried by the daily tourist influx. Many of whom are Brits, coming over on day trips from Corfu. Now they are being encouraged to stay longer.

A major attraction, which even Greek operators are touting, is Butrint, which sits on a cliff top overlooking the Greek island a few miles south of town. This UNESCO World Heritage site is a 2,500-year-old layer cake that includes a Greek colony, a Roman city and a Byzantine bishopric. This is ranked as the biggest of its kind, second only to Hagia Sophia in Istanbul.

The fact is only 15% of Butrint has been uncovered, but then that's indicative of the country as a whole, according to Nelku, Mato and others. They hope that Albania will become "a new Mediterranean love", according to the country's new international TV ads. 









The glassy waters of the Ionian Sea.

*Getting there*

British Airways flies from London, Gatwick to Tirana's Mother Teresa Airport in under three hours from £200 in June.

*Where to stay*

Hotel Butrinti, Saranda: A modern five-star hotel on the beachfront, with great balcony views across the bay to Corfu. Check out the swimming pool with its Greek columns. £64 - 110 per room per night.

Llogora Tourist Village: An amazing hotel cradled in the pine forests at 1,200 metres, with grazing deer in the actual grounds. There are wooden chalets, an indoor pool and great artwork.. £56 - 100 per room per night, includes breakfast.

Hotel New York, Vlora: Worth it just to see the mad mosaic of the Statue of Liberty in the restaurant. Away from the downtown noise on the seafront, but still within walking distance of the cafes and beach. £40 - £100 including breakfast.


----------



## Guest

*A week on the Albanian riviera followed by golf on the moon…*

GLENEAGLES will open a golf course in outer space, Albania will become Europe's trendiest beach resort, and Scotland will be the world leader in gastronomic excellence.
These scenarios might sound like a far-fetched Doctor Who plot, but they are genuine predictions for the future, made by one of the world's leading tourism experts.

As a scenario planner for VisitScotland, Professor Ian Yeoman advised the national tourist agency on the possible impacts of foot-and-mouth, Norwegian salmon disease and conflict in the Middle East.

Now the professional futurologist has written a book outlining the major trends which he believes will shape world tourism in 2030.

Tomorrow's Tourist, which has been endorsed by the United Nations, makes a number of startling predications, the most surprising of which is the prospect of tourists blasting off into the heavens for a round of golf.

The professor of tourism management at New Zealand's Victoria University writes: "In 2030 the Gleneagles Lunar Space Station will be the world's most exclusive resort.

"Catching the Virgin Galactic from Auchterarder, space tourists will fasten their seat belts, hear the rockets roar and feel the sudden power acceleration of 4G. As the spaceship reaches the stratosphere, tourists will gaze down on planet Earth for the most exclusive view available.

"During their stay at the Gleneagles Space Station tourists will take in a round of golf, take the lunar buggy out for a spin and float around the leisure complex. They will enjoy the best of Scottish cuisine – vacuum-packed."

Yeoman, a former lecturer at Edinburgh's Napier University, insists his vision is far from a flight of fancy. "The Virgin Galactic is a real proposition starting a regular passenger service in 2009 from New Mexico.

"It is an exclusive travel experience, with celebrities and the mega-rich initially paying £100,000 for the privilege.

"By 2012 this price should fall to £37,500 which, in real terms, is far cheaper than the first scheduled flight to cross the Atlantic. By 2030 space tourism should be affordable to all."

In 2006 entrepreneur Sir Richard Branson held talks with senior officers at RAF Lossiemouth with a view to establishing a launch pad for space tourism at the Moray base.

Back on Earth, Yeoman, a member of the World Futures Society, predicts that in 22 years' time Greece, Spain and Italy will be overshadowed by an unlikely rival.

"The mountainous country of Albania on the Adriatic Sea, once a shadowy Communist prison state, will emerge as a leading southern European destination by 2030.

"This is because of its low cost of living, sunny climate, sandy beaches, stunning landscape and proximity to European markets."

He also predicts cash-strapped Europeans will take advantage of the former Stalinist country's rock-bottom property prices to snap up thousands of holiday homes.

"The price of second homes in eastern Europe could fall as a result of the present credit crisis," he says.

Previously, under dictator Enver Hoxha, Albania became isolated from the rest of the world and was regarded by Washington and Moscow as backwards and repressive.

For more than four decades few Albanians were permitted to leave its shores and visitor permits for outsiders were scarce.

Now, as a democracy aiming for EU membership, Albania is already building a fledgling tourism sector.

The self-proclaimed "professional crystal ball gazer" also predicts Scotland will undergo a culinary renaissance, which will bring tourists flocking.

He compiled a mock report for the Michelin Food Guide 2015, which he says will be replicated for real in the future.

His imaginary trademark dish for Scotland will be poached wild venison, served with a loganberry jelly.

It reads: "Scotland's cuisine is in a world of its own. It has the finest food in Europe, surpassing the best restaurants in France and Italy."

Yeoman also predicts that political change will help tourism flourish north of the border. "Scotland could emerge as an independent nation, fuelling an interest in it as a destination. The country's strong business tourism products, perception of being a safe country and proximity to Europe should also facilitate growth."

A spokesman for Gleneagles admitted the prediction that it would one day operate a corporate space station was "an unusual one".



The full article contains 713 words and appears in Scotland On Sunday newspaper.
Page 1 of 1

* Last Updated: 14 June 2008 7:42 PM
* Source: Scotland On Sunday
* Location: Scotland


----------



## alessandro_q

Some pictures made me think of Oregon !!!


----------



## The-King

WOW! Gorgeous images, never knew it is that great in Albania, white beaches and turquoise water! I always thought it would be somewhere in nowhere with cliffs at the coast, great!


----------



## samba_man

Nice to see Albania in pics! Awesome country, full of beaultiful landscapes and blue turquoise waters! Good potential for tourism!


----------



## Mahratta

Never hear much about Albania. Looks nice


----------



## 7t

Some more photos from Flickr


----------



## Geborgenheit

Looks very beautiful.


----------



## iemanja

Wow!!! Lovely sea beaches!!!!


----------



## 7t

Thanks
Here are some more pics from the beach of Dhërmi


----------



## Il Tenore

wow!!! it's so beautiful!

I just can't believe they are one of the poorest in Europe!

such a nice place....


----------



## 7t

Some more mixed photos


----------



## X236K

I planned a trip to this beautiful country this year, unfortunately I had to cancel it due to some personal issue. Pity. I hope I'll find time to go there in 2010.


----------



## erhaby

What a beautiful earth God has created for us.

Nice pictures


----------



## HKG

Beautiful country !


----------



## Albaniaaan




----------



## Giorgio

Justme78783 said:


> You should be when you will see albania too ... ! Egw sthn Ellada megalwsa , kai exw paei rodo , zakynho ,paro , etc ... opote exw dei thn Ellada .. ! esy exeis dei thn Albania ???? .... Gia na eisai ikaos na exeis mia antikeimenikh apopsh ... !


Kala les, alla pos mpori na einai kalitera stin albania otan exoume edw 6000 nisia kai toso megalo aktogrammi!!
Ola wraia stin albania (kai apo auto pou exw di, einai i albania kaliteri apo tin kroatia) alla gia thalassa, de uparxei kaliteri xwra stin evropi!! :cheers:


----------



## Justme78783

Giorgio said:


> Kala les, alla pos mpori na einai kalitera stin albania otan exoume edw 6000 nisia kai toso megalo aktogrammi!!
> Ola wraia stin albania (kai apo auto pou exw di, einai i albania kaliteri apo tin kroatia) alla gia thalassa, de uparxei kaliteri xwra stin evropi!! :cheers:


Symfnw de lew , h aktogramh ths Elladas einai megalyterh kai apo auth ths afrikhs pou einai hpeiros !!! Apla h ka8e xwra exei tn dikia ths ormorfia , kai opote ka8e mia einai monadikh .


----------



## Giorgio

Justme78783 said:


> Symfnw de lew , h aktogramh ths Elladas einai megalyterh kai apo auth ths afrikhs pou einai hpeiros !!! Apla h ka8e xwra exei tn dikia ths ormorfia , kai opote ka8e mia einai monadikh .


ok! Keep the great pics coming :cheers:


----------



## Justme78783




----------



## Justme78783

*PLS wach it , it is a must*

Look how beautiful this beach in Albania is  , and by the way wht language is this ? Is it polish ? 


*PLS wach it , it is a must*


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL

ALBANIA YOURS 2 DISCOVER.


----------



## Justme78783

^^ Hey thanx 4 posting this  . This was done in 2007 .


----------



## Justme78783




----------



## Guest

*2009's hot new beach destination: Albania*

It sounds unlikely, but the 'Albanian Riviera' is set to become the new 'undiscovered gem' of the overcrowded Med.

Until now, holidays to Europe's most secretive corner have tended to be guided tours, taking in historical sites such as Butrint and the surprisingly elegant city of Tirana, but more and more operators are beginning to offer holidays to the country's long, sandy beaches. 'There aren't many undiscovered countries left in Europe, but Albania is certainly one of them - tourism is still in its absolute infancy,' said Derek Moore, chairman of the Association of Independent Tour Operators. 'It has a stunning coastline with miles of empty beaches, and many cultural sites to discover.'

Inghams (020 8780 4433; inghams.co.uk) has a new programme to Albania for 2009, including the resort of Durres, pictured, which offers historical sites - Roman baths, an impressive amphitheatre and atmospheric Old Town - with stunning sandy beaches just 4km out of town. Inghams has four hotels in Durres, including the beachfront Iliria. A week costs from £419 including flights and transfers.

Inghams' 'Albanian highlights' tour offers two nights in Durres and also includes time in Tirana and the beautifully tranquil Lake Ohrid.

Other resorts along the coast are also opening up to tourism; as well as its guided tours, Sunvil (020 8568 4499, sunvil.co.uk) now offers stays at the Rapo Hotel in Himara, which boasts miles of unbroken sands stretching out either side of the village. A week in Himara costs from £808 B&B, including flights to Corfu and ferry crossing. Other companies are starting to offer programmes to Albania: Cox and Kings (020 7873 5000; coxandkings.co.uk) has a new tour for 2009 combining Albania with Macedonia, taking in the mountainous interior and the beaches. It costs from £1,395, including flights, transfers and 11 nights' B&B accommodation.

www.guardian.co.uk


----------



## Arpels

belo :drool: can you put legends please? its dificul to see what is sea or lake (the beautiful lakes in the border with Greece and Montengro) kay:


----------



## Albaniaaan




----------



## Timon91

I need to get some money to go to Albania :cheers:
Are there lots of cheap hotels/appartments at the beautiful coast?


----------



## Justme78783

Timon91 said:


> I need to get some money to go to Albania :cheers:
> Are there lots of cheap hotels/appartments at the beautiful coast?


Hy timon91 , yes the prices are quite cheap over there . Hmm i was this year in Saranda (near the photos i am showing to you ) , and the prices of rooms in hotels are around 70 $ per day in some 3 star hotels , but in some hotels like Butrinti (5 star hotel ) prices were around 230 $ . 


As for the rooms you could find some really comfortable rooms for 2 persons or more at about 40 $ per day . 

Book a hotel in vlora city or Sarande city or Himare . 

But prices this year will rise like about 10-15% at least  .


----------



## Metsada

Giorgio said:


> All nations have great coastline but I am certain of which is the best of the pack. :lol:


Yes, that would have to be Turkey. Do you have so much beauty in Greece? :cheers: 

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/131/350787995_1fe6b3c299_b.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/144/350788688_58fba8627c_b.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/146/421053475_c00df21255_o.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/148/350787498_0cb28248af_b.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2095/2171361263_e3dbdfe017_o.jpg


----------



## Giorgio

Click on the Impeccable Greece link in my signature. You will see just SOME of the sites of Greece. Also you will see the many comments very positive comments. Lets not ruin this thread, keep the great pics coming!


----------



## Tico_ES

Albaniaaan said:


> wow...this is simply perfect!
> 
> the sea...that rock :shocked:
> 
> never though Albania had this kind of beaches
Click to expand...


----------



## Albaniaaan




----------



## Albaniaaan




----------



## Albaniaaan




----------



## Nagme

This country is so beautiful.To be honest more than I thought.


----------



## Shqiptario

Nagme said:


> This country is so beautiful.To be honest more than I thought.


Thank u!


----------



## Shqiptario

Dhermi,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario

Berat-the city with one window upon the other


----------



## Justme78783

shqiptario i thought that this thread would be dead till now but you re doing a great job  . I ll start posting some more photos too , though lately i am quite busy as i am a trance producer and i am making a new project which i want to sign to Armin vaan bureen . Anywayz , keep it up dude . 

And by the way berat is called : The city with one thousands windows .


----------



## Shqiptario

Albanian Riviera


----------



## Amuse2000

such a beautiful country


----------



## ikops

Justme78783 said:


> shqiptario i thought that this thread would be dead till now but you re doing a great job  . I ll start posting some more photos too , though lately i am quite busy as i am a trance producer and i am making a new project which i want to sign to Armin vaan bureen . Anywayz , keep it up dude .
> 
> And by the way berat is called : The city with one thousands windows .


Off topic: Armin van Buuren is great !!! Hopefully you will get him signed. He doesn't come cheap. 

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=87XesTKy0ro
http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=G7qEivYkgZM


----------



## João Paulo

I have never seen pictures of Albania before... I confess I am stunned. Loved the pictures.


----------



## Shqiptario

Thank u to all!!


----------



## Shqiptario

Albanian Alps-North Albania








Catholic church
























































waterfall


----------



## Shqiptario

Albanian Alps-Theth,Shkodër


----------



## Shqiptario

Valbona Valley,northern Albania


----------



## Shqiptario

God's glory, man's shame...Valbona Valley,North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario

Lake Koman -northern Albania


----------



## Shqiptario

Pogradec lake,South-east Albania
































Shkodër lake,Northern Albania


----------



## Shqiptario

Koman lake,Northern Albania








Pogradec Lake,South east Albania
















Shkodër lake,North Albania








South Part of Shkodër lake








"Albanian Border", Pogradec Lake Under the Clouds


----------



## ovem

it is very beautiful country indeed


----------



## Shqiptario

Thank u Ovem :cheers:

Durrës,Adriatic coast
























Sarandë bay from "Lëkursi Castle"








Skanderbeg Castle in Krujë/a


----------



## Shqiptario

"Buna river" and "Rozafa"Castle in Shkodër
















Berat Castle....2500 year old city
From above








Castle walls


----------



## Arpels

:drool: what is your hig summit:?


----------



## Ermir

Arpels said:


> :drool: what is your hig summit:?


If you are asking about our highest mountain than it's the Korab = 2750 m


----------



## Mickeebee

Looks beautiful. would love to go to Albania one day.
Can I ask....How are gay people treated in Albania and is there clubs for them to go?


----------



## 7t

There's little if any discrimination against gays. Albania is a very tolerant country.
From my knowledge, the gay community is not well represented in the country due to a lack of organization and also because of the stereotypes so they tend to keep a low profile. Not because they may feel discriminated though.


----------



## Shqiptario

Vlora and its surroundings


----------



## Shqiptario

Sarandë-South Albania


----------



## Shqiptario

Sarandë
















Durrës


----------



## ikops

^^

Those are some breathtaking pictures.




7t said:


> There's little if any discrimination against gays. Albania is a very tolerant country.
> From my knowledge, the gay community is not well represented in the country due to a lack of organization and also because of the stereotypes so they tend to keep a low profile. Not because they may feel discriminated though.


How's Albania's take on heterosexuals?


----------



## 7t

ikops said:


> How's Albania's take on heterosexuals?


What do you mean?


----------



## Shqiptario

Albanian Mountains

North Albania,Shkoder








South Albania
















































Albanian Mountains from Corfu(Greece)


----------



## Shqiptario

Alps-North Albania








Korab Mountain(2751 m)








Road to Radomirë,North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario

Kukës,North-east Albania








Alps
















Panorame of Valbona Valley,Bajram Curri-North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario

Alps








Mountain of "Boshi"








Theth,Shkodër-North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario

Alps,Northern Albania


----------



## Shqiptario

Shkodër city from "Rozafa" castle








Alps








Catholic church and beautiful surroundings








Beach..somewhere in Albania


----------



## Shqiptario

Pogradec Lake,South-east,Albania
















Sarandë,South Albania


----------



## Shqiptario

Vlora,South Albania


----------



## Justme78783




----------



## Manolo_B2

looks beautiful! 

i like the albanian landscapes, but the language is "special"... :lol:


----------



## Robin.Be

Some pics from my summerholiday in Crna Gora (Montenegro) :cheers:

View from Maja Rosit(2nd highest peak from montenegro) on the border with Albania:










View towards Albania, the Valbona Valley:


----------



## Justme78783

thanx for the photos  . ^^


----------



## Justme78783




----------



## Albaniaaan




----------



## Arpels

Ermir said:


> If you are asking about our highest mountain than it's the Korab = 2750 m


yes it is highest mountain :yes: thanks kay:


----------



## Justme78783

nice thread , hadn't noticed before . It has some pitctures of albania i had never seen .


----------



## Shqiptario

Albanian Alps,Northern Albania
























































Theth,Shkodër


----------



## Shqiptario

Dhërmi beach,Vlora...south Albania
















Sarandë








like the Rainbow...Sarandë,South Albania








Sunset above "Karaburun" Peninsula








Misty waves....Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario

Qeparo beach,Vlora








Golem beach,Kavaja








Pogradec Lake








Durrës
















Vlora..the Ionian sea


----------



## l'eau

very nice pics:cheers:


----------



## Galandar

I am neither amazed nor suprised hehe kidding  

Really nice country. I think it is one of the fastest developing in Balkans


----------



## Mali

Nice pics, with some spectacular views, but one of the most beuautiful countries in the world?! Not really, there are many others in front of it, but it would be nice to visit.


----------



## Shqiptario

Mali said:


> Nice pics, with some spectacular views, but one of the most beuautiful countries in the world?! Not really, there are many others in front of it, but it would be nice to visit.


yes...every people say that for their own country.. thnx for your comment! :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario

This is one of the many churches inside the castle, which stands on top of a mountain. It is an Orthodox church.Berat Castle is a United Nations World Heritage site.








Gjirokastër fortress








Road in the old city of Gjirokastër,South Albania








Vlora








Tirana(the capital of Albania)from "Dajti" mountain...


----------



## Shqiptario

"Mirror"beach,Sarandë








City of Vlora


----------



## 7t

*Lukova*

The last seaside village on the Albanian Riviera is the village of Lukova, well known for its terraces of citrus and olives. Nearly 2 km further you will find the popular Bunec Beach with its beautiful stream of crystal-clear water flowing directly to the Ionian sea. South of Lukova and toward the Gulf of Kakome, there stretch several kilometers of gleaming white flint stones, a characteristic of the area. You also can find a number of underwater caves.


----------



## 7t

*Ski Region of Dardha*

Dardha Village is a tourist attraction offering beautiful natural landscapes, hotels, restaurants and traditional cuisine. The village is situated 1,344 metres above sea level, in a depression between the hills of Shën Pjetër (Saint Peter) and Shkëmbi i Vjeshtës (The Autumn Rock), 20 kilometres to the southeast of Korça. It was founded in the 1600s and was consolidated as a settlement in 1768 when the first Albanian school opened there. In the last decade of the 19th century a girls' school also started to operate. Dardha reached the zenith of its growth in 1913 when the village had as many as 500 houses. The village has a school and the Church of Shën Gjergj (Saint George) with its famous icons.

Heavy snows and natural ski tracks make the place suitable for the exercising of winter sports. The village has long been a favourite tourist destination. The colourful splendour of its natural landscape, the characteristic houses built in stone, the rich folklore, traditional cuisine, and folk costumes attract numerous local and foreign visitors. One simply must not leave Dardha without having tried some of its traditional dishes such as the famous lakror (a kind of a pie) baked in a traditional wood fire oven, or the snail and mushroom specialties.


----------



## 7t

*Qeparo*

Close to the gulf of Porto Palermo stands the village of Qeparo with its own distinctive beach. Old Qeparo, built on the hillside, has several objects worth seeing, such as the three-story Towers of Ali Pasha, the Monastery of Shën Dhimitri, and the House of Minella Gjika.


----------



## 7t

*Borsh*

The village of Borshi is situated a few hundred meters away from the shore, nearly 20 minutes from Himara. This is the largest beach of the Albanian Riviera, almost 6 km of clear water. Built along the length of the beach are many hotels, clubs, discotheques, and restaurants of all types. The hospitality of the villagers and the traditional dish of grilled lamb are distinctive features you will find in Borsh. 










And the snowy village during winter displaying a nice contrast of the seasons


----------



## 7t

*Valbona Valley*

The Valbona River Valley lies in the eastern part of the Albanian Alps. A national park of 8,000 hectares, it is one of the most beautiful natural areas in Albania.


----------



## Shqiptario

Rodon Cape...Durrës


















Lake "Koman"..north Albania


----------



## 7t

The Kent said:


> @ Shqiptario:Thanks a lot, that's great.
> 
> Joachim Röhm translated many albanian books into german. That's why albanian authors like Besnik Mustafaj, Fatos Kongoli, Kim Mehmeti are popular in germany today. (http://www.joachim-roehm.de/)
> 
> Radio Albania is still making reports in german. I enjoy these reports very much.
> 
> You can hear it here: http://radiotirana.funkhaus.info:8000/listen.pls
> Podcast: http://www.radio700.eu/podcasts/tirana/tirana.xml
> http://www.agdx.de/rthk/
> http://www.asamnet.de/~bienerhj/al.html


Robert Elsie is the most prominent albanologist today http://www.elsie.de/de/home.html


----------



## 7t

Some development news to kick off the new year

As first reported in Urbania.al a major development project is under way in the Lagoon of Narta, off the coast of Vlora.
"Porto Vista" is an 865 acre Marine & Resort development stretching 4km of coastline. The project is being financed by albanian-american real estate developer Vista Group LCC.
This project is so massive that it's the size of a small city.


----------



## The Kent

Thanks a lot! You're doing a great job !


----------



## Albaniaaan

7t said:


> Some development news to kick off the new year
> 
> As first reported in Urbania.al a major development project is under way in the Lagoon of Narta, off the coast of Vlora.
> "Porto Vista" is an 865 acre Marine & Resort development stretching 4km of coastline. The project is being financed by albanian-american real estate developer Vista Group LCC.
> This project is so massive that it's the size of a small city.




The development will include the following:

- 5000 Holiday Apartments
- 200 Home Plots
- 600+ Rooms in 3 themed Hotels
- 9 Hole Golf Course
- 800 Boat Slip Marina, with Boat Sales & Repair, Sport Fishing & Sailing School
- Venetian Canals throughout
- Quaint, European Shopping Village
- Convention Facility
- Concert Hall
- Aquarium & Marina Institute
- IMAX Theater
- Water Park
- Sports Center
- Internal Transport System
- Extensive Pedestrian & Bike Paths
- Ecologically friendly planning, building materials and uttilities - including comprehensive state independent water treatment


----------



## Galandar

Nice Albania :cheers:


----------



## Pirro

Shkelqyeshem cuna..!!!! Vecanerisht 7t.. faleminderit per punen e mbrekullueshme qe ke bere...!!!!


----------



## Pirro

Thank you guys for this thread... Faleminderit! justme.... gjithashtu albanian shqiptaro dhe 7t......


----------



## The Kent

hmm how much is it? and where is it? 
http://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq75/albanian_photo/4546767.jpg?t=1230851272


----------



## Shqiptario

The Kent said:


> hmm how much is it? and where is it?
> http://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq75/albanian_photo/4546767.jpg?t=1230851272



I dont know how does it cost..but it is located in the city of Vlora-Southern Albania(at the beach)


----------



## Shqiptario

Pirro said:


> Thank you guys for this thread... Faleminderit! justme.... gjithashtu albanian shqiptaro dhe 7t......


:cheers:


----------



## 7t

I think that's still owned by the gov if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Justme78783

Pirro said:


> Thank you guys for this thread... Faleminderit! justme.... gjithashtu albanian shqiptaro dhe 7t......


:cheers: buddy


----------



## Justme78783

*Photos from albania by Bardhok Ndoji ( Veriori)*

Durres:









Photos taken from user : *Veriori *


----------



## Justme78783

Some more photos


----------



## Justme78783

Justme78783 said:


> Durres:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos taken from user : *Veriori *



i ve quoted myself so these photos taken by veriori to be in the new page  .


----------



## The Kent

Thanks you very much!
Is the island that can be seen at the background Corfu?


----------



## Shqiptario

The Kent said:


> Thanks you very much!
> Is the island that can be seen at the background Corfu?


If u are talking for this photo..









That is the "Bunec" beach in Saranda...and in front is Corfu(Greece) island.


More photos here ..pls:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=504


----------



## Justme78783




----------



## Justme78783




----------



## Justme78783

ju lutem selectionojni me mire photot qe postoni . le te tregojme me te miren qe kemi , mos te kemi complexe se shqiperia esht vend me te vertet i bukur edhe pak reklame positive sado i duhet . Naten e mire . 

hope you understand my logic .

























































































































































































































[/


----------



## Justme78783

^^nice ones


----------



## Justme78783

Sazan island


----------



## 7t

That view is awesome


----------



## Marsupilami

love it!!!!!


----------



## 7t

According to the Ministry of Tourism website, Albania was visited by more than 2.5 million tourists in 2008, a staggering 77% increase from 2005.:yes:
The country also made the USA Today top 10 list of most interesting places to visit in 2009.


----------



## Arpels

Sazan island belongs to Albania:?


----------



## Justme78783

Arpels said:


> Sazan island belongs to Albania:?


LOL :bash:

OF COURSE *YES *


----------



## 7t

Arpels said:


> Sazan island belongs to Albania:?


Sazan is our largest island and currently serves as a naval base. There was talk a few years back of converting the island into a luxurious tourist retreat. The gov of that time even proposed the idea of building a large casino complex. The whole idea never materialised though.

A brief description:


> Sazan (in Italian Sasseno) is a small island, strategically located at the entrance to the Bay of Vlora in Albania. It has an area of 5 sq km, and a population of about 1,000.


----------



## 7t

A small video documentary of the island from Rai Uno


----------



## Shqiptario

Beach.......Somewhere in southern Albania


















Dhërmi ,Vlora beach...


----------



## Shqiptario

Vlora...


----------



## Shqiptario

Bunec beach..


----------



## Shqiptario

Albanian riviera..

Bunec-Kakome...........


















Kakome...









River in Palasa...


----------



## Shqiptario

Piqeras bay..

Location...Sarandë(Southern Albania)




































Castle of Ali Pasha in Porto Palermo,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario

Ali Pasha's triangle...Porto Palermo,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario

Vlora...in front "Sazan" Island









"Nimfa" beach..Vlora









Beach in Vlora


----------



## Arpels

7t said:


> Sazan is our largest island and currently serves as a naval base. There was talk a few years back of converting the island into a luxurious tourist retreat. The gov of that time even proposed the idea of building a large casino complex. The whole idea never materialised though.
> 
> A brief description:


thanks kay: I tough Albania dont have islands!!


----------



## 7t

We have a total of six. The other five are much smaller and insignificant in size.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_islands_of_Albania


----------



## Shqiptario

Beach in Vlora...Ionian Sea..Southern Albania


----------



## Shqiptario

Shy sun.....









Berat









"Llogara" pass...&Ionian Sea...Vlora









Mount.of Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario

Coastline view..Kakome Bay


----------



## Shqiptario

Valbona Valley-Northern Albania


----------



## l'eau

awesome pics!


----------



## Shqiptario

Thank u ..l'eau :cheers:


Dhërmi Coast..Ionian Sea


----------



## Evil Empire

Beautiful landscape


----------



## arik1

Gorgeous coast!!! Cheers to such a beautiful country!!! :cheers:


----------



## mr impossible

Albania is a beautiful country without a doubt.


----------



## tony8

Awesome pictures !


----------



## ensarsever

wow Its Greatt !!!!


----------



## Justme78783

^^ Thank you all  !


----------



## dashalvin

Shqiptario said:


> Coastline view..Kakome Bay


This is beautiful. Do you have a closer look of the beach sand? Thanks...


----------



## Shqiptario

dashalvin said:


> This is beautiful. Do you have a closer look of the beach sand? Thanks...


Thank u folks for the comments!! 


Kakome beach is located in the district of Sarandë ..in Southern Albania...And is really an paradise in Ionian Sea


Some other shots...


----------



## Shqiptario

Himarë,Vlora


----------



## Erolisk

Shqiptario said:


>


Wow ,i'm dazed


----------



## Fizmo1337

very nice pictures

Albania seems perfect to go backpacking for a few months along the coast and mountains.  The coast isn't fully built like in Spain or France, much more green and more beautiful.
I'm seriously considering to backpacking there for some weeks/months in maybe 5 years  .


----------



## Obidos

Last month I met a group of 10 albanian people and they are great. We talked a lot about Albania and the tourism, the sea and the beaches. Seems to be a wonderful plance, a paradise in Mediterranean. I really would like to go there.


----------



## Albaniaaan




----------



## 7t

I love this particular photo. It's a famous ottoman era bridge called "Ura e Mesit" (Middle Bridge). Built in 1768, it's 108 meters in length and 3.40 meters in width. It's made up of 13 arches.


----------



## 7t

*****-shaped peninsula in the northeastern region of Kukës:lol:


----------



## 7t

Testing out new german imports at the military airfield of Gjadër


----------



## AltinD

^^ Oh, great contribution ... here's a cookie. :nuts:


----------



## Shqiptario

The "Blue Eye" in Sarandë-Southern Albania










by :*Agim Kajtazi*


----------



## Shqiptario

Alle said:


> Wow, Amazing, is there a map of natural parks in Albania. I read that the bear population has been declining in Albania, but there are some projects going on to examine the situaton (Alertis) . It would be a great loss. The region connects the biosphere of the different nations on the eastern adriatic, not least wildlife which travels longer distances.


National parks of Albania


----------



## isakres

the blue eye looks great Shquiptario...thanks for sharing...

It is cool that Albania remained quite peacfull during the Balkan conflict.......

And I just noticed that your nickname Shquiptario means something like Albanian :lol:


----------



## Shqiptario

Albania's southern riviera


----------



## Shqiptario

isakres said:


> the blue eye looks great Shquiptario...thanks for sharing...


Yes..U'r welcome and thnx for watching this thread


isakres said:


> It is cool that Albania remained quite peacfull during the Balkan conflict.......


Nice to hear that u'r well informed about the situation in the also called "Balkan".


isakres said:


> And I just noticed that your nickname *Shqiptar* means something like Albanian :lol:


Right..


----------



## 7t

Shqiptario said:


> National parks of Albania


This map is incomplete. Albania has 13 National Parks.


----------



## 7t

Vjosë River Valley overlooking the spectacular Nemerçka Mountain Range (Përmet District)



















Source


----------



## Shqiptario

A view on Saranda from "Lëkurësi" castle










by: *ShannaCole*


----------



## simcard

gavrade said:


> Albania is very dirty country.


no its not, it looks beautiful in the pictures  your eyes and mental health needs tidying up


----------



## Albinfo

The mountain whether are very nice. Where is it?


----------



## Albaniaaan




----------



## Shqiptario

Albinfo said:


> The mountain whether are very nice. Where is it?


To which photo r u referring to?


----------



## Shqiptario

*City of Durrës*



















by *DurimShkodra*


----------



## 7t

*Exploring the Underwater World*

The "Liburna" project is a collaboration between albanian and italian experts in the field of underwater archeology, led by Giuliano Volpe (Rector at Foggia University) and Adrian Anastasi (Head of Albania's Institute of Archeology). The primary focus of this project is to develop a complete archeological map of Albania's Coastline using GIS mapping technology. Some photos:


----------



## Shqiptario

Beach in Vlora....Ionian Sea










by gimsokolaj


----------



## Amazing Mars

7t said:


> *Albania - Hidden Corner of Europe*
> 
> Hope it stays hidden!
> uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:


----------



## Cosmin

7t said:


> Vjosë River Valley overlooking the spectacular Nemerçka Mountain Range (Përmet District)


Get your infrastructure in shape (I know you're working on it) and you'll be fine. Spectacular scenery indeed.

My new desktop background.:cheers:


----------



## nohope58

*Thank You PEOPLE*

Thanks to all of You, especially Shqiptario member, this summer my wife and I visited Albania. We spent three weeks in Saranda, we traveled with car, so we were in all beautiful places around: Butrint, Blue eye, Gjirokastra, Ksamil. We have many beautiful photos from perfect holiday.








BLUE EYE RULES!


----------



## Shqiptario

nohope58 said:


> Thanks to all of You, especially Shqiptario member, this summer my wife and I visited Albania. We spent three weeks in Saranda, we traveled with car, so we were in all beautiful places around: Butrint, Blue eye, Gjirokastra, Ksamil. We have many beautiful photos from perfect holiday.


Hi nohope58!!

You're always welcome!! 

Glad to hear that u passed good time in Albania!!!:cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario

Ksamil islands,Sarandë


----------



## Shqiptario

Beautiful village of Dhërmi in Vlora


----------



## 7t

Ruins of the ancient city of Hadrianopolis located in Gjirokastër District. The city was built around 150 AD in honor of roman emperor Hadrian. Its theater, the Sofratika, has a capacity of 4000 spectators in 27 tiers and 4 entries.


----------



## 7t

*Osumi Canyons*

The Osumi Canyons are located in the municipality of Çorovodë, Skrapar District (Berat County) in Eastern Albania. These Canyons, that have been carved out over millennia by the Osumi River, have walls that reach as high as 150m and show the brilliant colors and layers of earth that have been exposed by the timeless flow of the river. 

The River Osum varies in width, depth, and flow, but offers paddlers an interesting ride—particularly in spring, when the rains have increased water levels. No fewer than eight waterfalls cascade down, showcasing the raw power of the river. 

This unspoiled, unique place is truly a marvel. The waters run crystal clear off nearby Tomorri Mountain. The spiritual connection one feels with nature after traversing the Canyon is difficult to explain, but many claim it has been a life changing experience.


----------



## 7t

Amateur video


----------



## 540_804

Shqiptario said:


> Beach in Vlora....Ionian Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by gimsokolaj


This picture is beautiful.
The water is never that blue where I am.


----------



## Shqiptario

View on Lezha










Castle of Lezha


----------



## Albaniaaan

Saranda Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan

Tirana Albania


----------



## rickgurri

This is an amazing site and I have seen places on here I never thought existed in Albania. I just came back from a 2 week trip and the difference from 2007 is astounding. I thought the South was amazing enough until I saw the North. Wow. And now you guys show me the rafting in Berat! 

Albania is just wonderful and I will post some pictures of my own shortly. But I did crate a picture page of places I have been to....hope you enjoy:

www.albania.smugmug.com


----------



## 7t

Cool webpage.
That winery facility looks very nice.


----------



## 7t

Speaking of wine, here's a couple of photos from the annual wine festival organized in the village of Poshnje, Berat:




























Local Çobo Winery sponsors this event.


----------



## 7t

Beach photos


----------



## rickgurri

Love that last picture!


----------



## Albaniaaan

Lonian coast


----------



## Albaniaaan

Bay of Palermo Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan

Svernec Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan

Vlora Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan

Southern Albania :cheers:


----------



## kosovania

beautiful Albania, thanks for these photos.


----------



## tricolor87

Awesome!

Greetings from Buenos Aires.

Germán Xhemo


----------



## 7t

Beautiful Ionian Waters by *MM67* on _flickr.com_


----------



## Gzdvtz

How gay friendly is Albania?


----------



## Shqiptario

Friendly enough to legalize gay marriages.


----------



## Shqiptario

Albanian Archaeological city of *Butrint*




























Credits for photos to *TuSiRomania.ro*


----------



## kosovania

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful country.


----------



## DASANI

Albania is beautiful!


----------



## Shqiptario

DASANI said:


> Albania is beautiful!


Thanks.:cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario

Beautiful *Saranda* is located in southern Albania.

City by night










City from "Lëkursi " Castle


----------



## Shqiptario

Tirana--,"Heroes of Nation" Boulevard.. & Govern buildings


----------



## DWest

nice shots of a beautiful country.


----------



## corredor06

nice shots


----------



## 7t

The Gothic interior of the Onufri Museum










Onufri was famous for his use of the color Pink in his paintings


----------



## Shqiptario

Thank u guys for your comments. :cheers:

Mountain "Tomorr"-2418 m,Berat-southern Albania

North face


----------



## Shqiptario

Panorame of "Tomorr" mount.


----------



## Shqiptario

Castle of Berat -southern Albania










"Gramozi" Mount.-Korça,Southern Albania










Lake of Ohër/Lake of Pogradec-Southeast Albania


----------



## Bauer-Ewald

^^ Shiq: glad to see that you're back! :banana:


----------



## Shqiptario

Bauer-Ewald said:


> ^^ Shiq: glad to see that you're back! :banana:


Yep.Partially back  ...thnx for watching this thread. :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario

Skanderbeg castle in Kruja




























Inside the castle


----------



## Shqiptario

Lin Village in Pogradec,south-eastern Albania


----------



## RolexAL




----------



## ArtZ

Albania is really beautiful country!


----------



## RolexAL

ArtZ said:


> Albania is really beautiful country!


Thank u.

:cheers:


----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla




----------



## rickgurri

Check out front page of Forbes today...interview with Sali Berisha
I think this is hugehttp://www.forbes.com/2010/10/08/berisha-albania-flat-tax-intelligent-investing-video.html?boxes=Homepagelighttop


----------



## LJ4D

Well, I spent three days travelling through Albania the other week - not long but long enough to know it has some very beautiful parts.

They would be even more beautiful if people stopped dumping litter all over the place!


----------



## Ermir

^^Thta's true, we keep our houses very clean and tidy but we couldn't carer less about public space. It's a nationwide problem.


----------



## 7t

Littering has been a widespread problem in Albania for many years. The government has undertaken several measures to tackle the issue. In June for example, a large recycling plant began operations near the industrial area of Porto Romano.
The Institute of Environmental Policies offers some valuable information through its website http://www.iep-al.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=59&Itemid=67
There are many non-profit environmental agencies and organizations operating throughout Albania which are involved in projects to raise public awareness. Amongst them are Ekolëvizja, Eden Center, REC.. etc


----------



## LJ4D

Although it was fun to travel on the rickety old trains, it was very sad also to see that the railway system is just being left to fall apart. It doesn't seem like the government has any interest in investing in the railways. Very short-sighted approach, I'd say.


----------



## Kulla

^^ I think there are plans to build new ones they just are more focusing on the roads for now


----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla

Vlore By Nikke


----------



## Albinfo

Kulla said:


>


Ku është kjo???


----------



## KingGenti

^^

Himara


----------



## Kulla

Tirana


----------



## RolexAL

Drilon swans park in Pogradec..south-east Albania.

Photos by Vasil Miho.


----------



## RolexAL




----------



## LJ4D

Kulla said:


> ^^ I think there are plans to build new ones they just are more focusing on the roads for now


That's the problem though...if you focus just on the roads, everyone gets used to going by car and forgets the trains even exist, and then it's very hard to get them back to life again.


----------



## Linguine

Kulla said:


>



magnificent photos.....:cheers1:


----------



## rickgurri

Arben_ said:


> Kukës
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite photo


Its an amazing picture but are we sure its really Kukes?


----------



## URBANITY REPORTS

Wow, looks epic - something Lord of The Rings like


----------



## RolexAL

rickgurri said:


> Its an amazing picture but are we sure its really Kukes?


Yep.Its Kukes.


----------



## Arben_

rickgurri said:


> Its an amazing picture but are we sure its really Kukes?


yes I am sure, or else I wouldn't post it on here. lol


----------



## Arben_

Mali Jezerces









Cardaku


----------



## Arben_

*Puka*


----------



## Arben_

PUKA


----------



## Arben_

Puka


----------



## Arben_

PUKA


----------



## Arben_

Puka


----------



## Arben_

Lugina e Drinit Puk


----------



## Arben_

*Kanionet e Skraparit*


----------



## Arben_

*Kanionet e Skraparit*


----------



## Arben_

Petrela Castle


----------



## Arben_

Berat


----------



## Arben_

Sarande


----------



## Arben_

Korce


----------



## Arben_

Tropoje


----------



## Arben_

Shkoder


----------



## Arben_

Shkoder


----------



## UserFree

Jonesy55 said:


> Hello, some great pictures in this thread kay:
> 
> I am planning to spend a two week holiday this summer in Croatia/Montenegro and while I am in Montenegro I thought I might drive over the Albanian border to visit Shkodër for the day, take some photos and do a circle around Lake Skadar.
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 
> Are there any car rental companies in Croatia or Montenegro which will allow their vehicles to be driven in Albania?
> 
> What are the queues like at the Montenegro-Albania border in early July and will I be expected to pay a bribe to the border guards? :laugh:


I don't know about the car rental. But as far as queues, this summer gone I entered and left Albanian via the Montenegrin border, the queue wasn't that big, we waited around 10-15 min. You will need to make some payments, I think they are like 7 day(not sure here) type of insurance.


----------



## Jonesy55

AltinD said:


> Tell them you know me, and they will shower you with gifts instead.


I don't want to risk it, they might charge me double! :tongue4:


----------



## Jonesy55

UserFree said:


> I don't know about the car rental. But as far as queues, this summer gone I entered and left Albanian via the Montenegrin border, the queue wasn't that big, we waited around 10-15 min. You will need to make some payments, I think they are like 7 day(not sure here) type of insurance.


Thanks! kay:


----------



## AltinD

Jonesy55 said:


> I don't want to risk it, they might charge me double! :tongue4:


Your loss 

(reported name to be included in the red list ...)


----------



## Kulla

Islands of Ksamil.


----------



## Kulla

Mix of pictures taken all over Albania.


----------



## jackwormi

Well,Albania - Hidden corners of Europe Albania Travel & Geography seems bloody fantastic, beautiful mountains form a backdrop to beaches.Its breathtaking rugged coastline.


----------



## Kulla

^^ Thanks :cheers:




























Albanian Riviera by Krzysztof Glab


----------



## RolexAL

^^
:master:


----------



## Mehome

wow! a paradise on earth! :cheers:


----------



## RolexAL

^^
Thanks.


----------



## Kulla

Vlora by RolexAL.










Southern Albania by *Daniel_Polska *



















Venetian castle of Butrint by *Daniel_Polska*


----------



## Kulla

Orikum.


----------



## Kulla

Ioanian coast by Discover Albania.


----------



## Kulla

Ioanian coast by Discover Albania.


----------



## sidney_jec

wow!! some great pics there!


----------



## Kulla

^^ Thank you


----------



## Kulla

Walking east from Dunishes by journeytovalbona, on Flickr


Vlora by Ionian Sea, on Flickr


Now it's open! by Klksn, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

Ngjipe by TROYanPunk, on Flickr


Butrint Venetian cannon by Gregory Ratcliffe, on Flickr


Vlora Albania by Cool CAS, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

Ura e Mesit,Shkodër by Rolexal.










Thethi by Rolexal.



















Valbona valley by Rolexal.










Beach near Vlore by Rolexal.










Northern Albania by Rolexal.


----------



## 7t

Kulla said:


> view from the Gjirokaster-Permeti road by nipitiri123, on Flickr


Wow, what a view:drool:


----------



## Urbanista1

very beautiful country yet to discover


----------



## Kulla

. by David&Bonnie, on Flickr


Shala River Valley, Theth, Albania by David&Bonnie, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

Untitled by blerta0235, on Flickr


Vlora by blerta0235, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

Drymades Beach by Juli Kanini, on Flickr


View to Thethi, from the Pass, Albania by David&Bonnie, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla

Albania by j-preslo, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

Jale Beach.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing


----------



## balthazar

:cheers:


----------



## Kulla

^^ Thanks :cheers: 


Gjirokaster at night by fluckduffy, on Flickr


The island by gjino production, on Flickr


Berat at night by fluckduffy, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

Albanian riviera.










Borsh.










Durres.


----------



## Kulla

Albanian riviera.


----------



## manon

thank you everyone for the great photos, Albania is so beautiful, a must visit country! i hope i will


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kulla, why is no credits to some photos?


----------



## Kulla

manon said:


> thank you everyone for the great photos, Albania is so beautiful, a must visit country! i hope i will


You are allways welcome. 



Yellow Fever said:


> Kulla, why is no credits to some photos?


FB.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sorry, what's FB?


----------



## Kulla

Yellow Fever said:


> Sorry, what's FB?


Through other members face book pictures. They post the pictures at the Albanian Forum and thus get spread through SSC. They dont have an issue with that. The permission was granted an long time ago so its no biggie.


----------



## Kulla

vermosh1 by freelancer74, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kulla said:


> Through other members face book pictures. They post the pictures at the Albanian Forum and thus get spread through SSC. They dont have an issue with that. The permission was granted an long time ago so its no biggie.


I see, but just to cover my a.., would you put down "photos from facebook" in the post next time? Thanks!


----------



## Kulla

^^ I will make sure to do so in my future posts.


----------



## Kulla

The Accursed Mountains, from Thethi Pass, Albania by David&Bonnie, on Flickr


Tomori by fluckduffy, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

Albania by Rilind Berisha Photography., on Flickr


Albania by Rilind Berisha Photography., on Flickr


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

Fantastic sea , places and women !


----------



## albanian01

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pM4eiRqzLBE

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pM4eiRqzLBE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pM4eiRqzLBE

http://www.youtube.com/user/seximace


----------



## Kulla

"Pema e Thatë" by RolexAL.










"Pema e Thatë" by RolexAL.










"Pasqyrat"/"Mirrors" beach by RolexAL










Albanian riviera by RolexAL.


----------



## Kulla

ION SEA ALBANIA - JALI 2011 by ekss muçiqi, on Flickr


ION SEA ALBANIA - JALI 2011 by ekss muçiqi, on Flickr


----------



## KingGenti

Thank u kulla


----------



## Linguine

Amazing updates....thanks kulla.


----------



## Kulla

^^ Thanks to the both of you. :cheers:


----------



## Kulla

Tirana by Arbenit.


Dhermia, Albania by Asdren, on Flickr


----------



## Bez_imena

Kulla said:


> Dhermia, Albania by Asdren, on Flickr



Beautiful colors


----------



## Kulla

*Vlora* by Alket.










*Vlora* by Alket.










*Vlora* by Alket.


----------



## Kulla

*Vlora* by Alket.










*Vlora* by Alket.










*Bishti I Pallës* by Alket.


----------



## Kulla

*Durres* by Alket.










*Shengjin* by Alket.










*Saranda* by Mr.Albalover.


----------



## Kulla

Ionian coast by Alket.










Saranda by Alket.


----------



## Kulla

Ionian coast by Alket.










Ionian coast by Alket.


----------



## Kulla

Ionian coast by Alket.










Ionian coast by Alket.










Trekendeshi i Ali Pashait by Alket.


----------



## lady gaga

Nice Pics Of Albania Can You Adham Bek Mousqe


----------



## Kulla

^^ Thanks I guess. I dont know understand that last part you wrote though.


----------



## Kulla

Durres by RolexAL.


----------



## lady gaga

Magical Pics Up there keep it up!!!!!!^^


----------



## Guest

*Skiing in Albania: Valbona Valley*
Published on Oct 27, 2011 by Cristina Drafta

It’s that time of the year again, when ski enthusiasts look for the next best ski resort. Unfortunately, Albania doesn’t have ski resorts – it does, however, have excellent ski opportunities, and one of the best and most scenic of all is the beautiful Valbona Valley, in the Tropoja District of Northern Albania.










Skiing in Valbona Valley is a discovery journey. Tourists don’t flock here from all over the world – there are no ski lifts to take you up the peak; and no maintenance vehicles on the slopes. But there is a national park, Valbona Valley National Park (Parku Kombëtar i Luginës së Valbonës) – a wild mountainous region, with rich history, and traditions waiting to be discovered. It is a place where travelers are welcomed with a smile, and with the warmest human generosity you’ve ever imagined.










Valbona Valley is a year-round destination, however, winters are more scenic, and wilder – ideal for those with an adventure spirit. The village of Valbona is secluded, with few lodging possibilities for travelers, no stores, post office, doctors, gas station and so on. People here depend greatly on the earth for subsistence, farming the earth and breeding animals for food. Most people still don’t have running water in their houses, and you can only imagine that other “luxury” amenities such as showers are missing as well. In other words, what you will experience in Valbona is authentic Albanian country-life – in all its beauty, and with all its ups and downs. 

If a Journey to Valbona tempts you, you can stay at Alfred Selimaj’s Rilindja hotel, where the restaurant serves up traditional Northern Albanian fare, including whole goats roasted on a spit. There’s a camping on site as well, charging only 5€ per person per night plus expenses for electricity and other services. 










Another option, as interesting, is the Quku i Valbonës (‘Valbona Hollow’) guesthouse – a unique experience as well, where guests are treated with delicious traditional meals cooked with fresh ingredients grown at the farm. The prices are mind-blowing: 15€ per person, per night with breakfast; and 25€ per person, per night with 3 meals. Top make the offer even more appealing, 10% discounts are available for anyone staying for 5 days or more during the high season (1 June through 30 September); and 10% discounts for all during the off-season. Aside these two beautiful options, there are 7 other Guesthouses in Valbona, and three other hotels are planned for the near future. 

Valbona Valley featured image, courtesy Discover Albania on Facebook; all other images, courtesy Journey to Valbona – the best site for all things Valbona, written by Catherine Bohne..

http://www.argophilia.com/news/valbona-valley/24069/


----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla




----------



## Linguine

Awesome photos from Albania.....:cheers:


----------



## Kulla

By ened_ecovolis_art


----------



## SokoX

​
Is this really Albania? It looks more like Brazil, pretty girls, sandy beaches, sea ...


----------



## RolexAL

^^In the second pic is town of Vlora,in the first one is the by the sea avenue in Durrës.


----------



## RolexAL

Thank u *kulla*.:cheers:


----------



## Kulla

^^ :cheers:


----------



## Kulla

Velipoje by blackcharliepho, on Flickr


CIMG0058 by blackcharliepho, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

CIMG0114 by blackcharliepho, on Flickr


Velipoje by blackcharliepho, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

CIMG0144 by blackcharliepho, on Flickr


CIMG0194 by blackcharliepho, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

Rainy day in Ksamil by blackcharliepho, on Flickr



Saranda by blackcharliepho, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

Tirana by Rio15.


----------



## Kulla

Tirana by Rio15.


----------



## Kulla

Tirana by Rio15.


----------



## Kulla

Tirana by Rio15.


----------



## Kulla

Tirana by Rio15.


----------



## SokoX

RolexAL said:


> ^^In the second pic is town of Vlora,in the first one is the by the sea avenue in Durrës.


I know, I was in Durres this summer, and this building was still under construction. I think the scheduled end for construction works is in 2012. Also, the first picture is Radhima, not Vlora.


----------



## StevenNL

SokoX. Which cities did you visit and what were your impressions?


----------



## SokoX

StevenNL said:


> SokoX. Which cities did you visit and what were your impressions?


It was awesome!  Girls( ye, with extra large boobs , met 2 very attractive and horny girls), mountains ( story within a story ), sea, Saranda, parties, Berat ... I would recommend everyone to visit this unexplored yet so beautiful country. Also, I attend to go again there next summer.


----------



## Kulla

Guys take the off-topic and fairytale stuff to PM.


----------



## KingGenti

SokoX said:


> It was awesome!  Girls( ye, with extra large boobs , met 2 very attractive and horny girls), mountains ( story within a story ), sea, Saranda, parties, Berat ... I would recommend everyone to visit this unexplored yet so beautiful country. Also, I attend to go again there next summer.


serb?


----------



## Kulla

^^ yep



Himara Beach in Albania by Kliton Gerxhani, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

Ksamil by ArturM.


----------



## Kulla

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla

By Bvizion.


----------



## Linguine

amazing beauty, stunning landscape of Albania....:cheers2:


----------



## Guest

:cheers:


----------



## Kulla

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla

By Bvizion.


----------



## Guest

A nice little article about the city of *Berat* with a lot of pictures as well.







Some more of Berati.



Mr_Albalover said:


>


----------



## Guest

*Tirana*



Mr_Albalover said:


> Pak e vjeter por e bukur!


----------



## Kulla

Untitled by Vasil Gjika, on Flickr


Untitled by Vasil Gjika, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

Untitled by Vasil Gjika, on Flickr


Untitled by Vasil Gjika, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

Untitled by Vasil Gjika, on Flickr


Untitled by Vasil Gjika, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

Albania Summer 2011 (59) by Bruce MacRae, on Flickr


Albania Summer 2011 (44) by Bruce MacRae, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

Albania Summer 2011 (28) by Bruce MacRae, on Flickr


Albania Summer 2011 (27) by Bruce MacRae, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

Albania Summer 2011 (25) by Bruce MacRae, on Flickr


Albania Summer 2011 (24) by Bruce MacRae, on Flickr


----------



## David172

Albania is very rich in biodiversity values.








There are 13 National Parks, 4 Protected Landscape Areas, 4 Strict Nature Reserves, 26 Managed Nature Reserves, 4 Natural Monuments and other protected areas.


----------



## Kulla

Summer 2011 017 by ihoti2001, on Flickr


Summer 2011 016 by ihoti2001, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

Summer 2011 018 by ihoti2001, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

The Lake of Rabdishr by mbujar, on Flickr


Near the cloud by mbujar, on Flickr


DSCN7077 by JezzaYoung, on Flickr


DSCN7043 by JezzaYoung, on Flickr


DSCN7049 by JezzaYoung, on Flickr


DSCN7055 by JezzaYoung, on Flickr


Shkodra lake (Albania) - Liqeni i Shkodrës by Agim Kajtazi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Albanian Riviera, Albania by UntravelledPaths, on Flickr


Albanian Riviera, Albania by UntravelledPaths, on Flickr


Albanian Riviera, Albania by UntravelledPaths, on Flickr


Albanian Riviera, Albania by UntravelledPaths, on Flickr


Albanian Riviera, Albania by UntravelledPaths, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

awesome images from Albania..:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Albania settentrionale by canamary, on Flickr


Berat by canamary, on Flickr


Berat by canamary, on Flickr


_DSC8649 by canamary, on Flickr


Costa meridionale by canamary, on Flickr


Albania settentrionale by canamary, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

saranda albania 818 2012 by victory one, on Flickr


saranda albania 818 2012 (1) by victory one, on Flickr


古城堡gjirokastra albania 817 2012 (30) by victory one, on Flickr


古城堡gjirokastra albania 817 2012 (18) by victory one, on Flickr


古城堡gjirokastra albania 817 2012 (7) by victory one, on Flickr


古城堡gjirokastra albania 817 2012 (6) by victory one, on Flickr


UNESCO世界遺產古街道gjirokastra albania 817 2012 (41) by victory one, on Flickr


UNESCO世界遺產古街道gjirokastra albania 817 2012 (40) by victory one, on Flickr


----------



## KingGenti

^^
Thank u.


----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla

Albania by Dreamcatcher75, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla

Durres, Albania by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla

Sarande, Albania by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla

Beach at Sarande, Albania by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla

Det o det, i kaltri det by blerta0235, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla

Camping in Albania - Jal by camping_albania_2009, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

Camping in Albania - Jal by camping_albania_2009, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

Camping in Albania - Jal by camping_albania_2009, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

Camping in Albania - Jal by camping_albania_2009, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla

beach by Erjola_L, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

Qafa e Persllopit, Albania by ZalaZproject, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

Saranda by Erjola_L, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

European Tour-64 by Yodod, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

Durres by Mavro_, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

edit........


----------



## Kulla

Durres, Albania by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

Lake Prespa by Erland R.N., on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

Early evening Berat by Mark Jutton, on Flickr


----------



## KingGenti

RokasLT said:


> CITY ^^ ?


Saranda.


----------



## Guest

*The Place: Albania Steps Into the Spotlight*
Posted by National Geographic - Intelligent Travel on October 22, 2012









Hikers in Thethi National Park. (Photograph by Cory Wilson, Flickr)
For more about Thethi National Park http://www.protectedplanet.net/sites/12444









What remains of defense walls at Butrint. (Photograph by Groundhopping Merseburg, Flickr)
Interested in ancient ruins of Butrint? click here http://www.butrint.org


See the full article here;
http://intelligenttravel.nationalge...2/the-place-albania-steps-into-the-spotlight/


----------



## Guest

*Shkodra, Albania *




Tartanzan said:


> By Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pjerin Mirdita


----------



## Linguine

very nice, great photos from Albania....:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

seaa by bimbosays, on Flickr


Albania - 100 year celebration by ian_fromblighty, on Flickr


Shroom & a misty festival stage by praccus, on Flickr


Mist lifts, the old city emerges. by praccus, on Flickr


Softened nightlife by praccus, on Flickr


Contender for best campsite by praccus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Alinura Bay, Albania by praccus, on Flickr


Vrina plain from Mt Sotira by praccus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

coastal fuzz by praccus, on Flickr


Mmmmmussel farm by praccus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Mussels! by praccus, on Flickr


Netting by praccus, on Flickr


----------



## KingGenti

^^
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Albinfo

:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Thanks guys!




Watertime (again) by praccus, on Flickr
Butrint lagoon.


In bloom by praccus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Lagoon sunset by praccus, on Flickr
Butrint lagoon


Good morning Sea! by praccus, on Flickr
From the balcony. Saranda


----------



## Yellow Fever

Fine day for some fishin by praccus, on Flickr
Butrint lagoon


Across the waters by praccus, on Flickr
The catchment basin of Butrint lagoon is also a Ramsar listed wetlands site, being the richest site for bio-diversity in all of Albania, home to the marginated tortoise, the wolf and the white-tailed eagle amongst others.


----------



## KingGenti

^^
Thank you


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks for the amazing pics


----------



## Yellow Fever

Thanks guys!




Butrint theatre, Albania by praccus, on Flickr


Saranda by praccus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Osum river, Berat Albania by praccus, on Flickr


Never by praccus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Mangalem night by praccus, on Flickr


Berat by praccus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kala citadel street walls. by praccus, on Flickr


Berat and beyond by praccus, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

amazing images...:cheers:


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

*A secret isolated (beach) paradise in the albanian riviera*






You have to walk a bit , but having one of the most beautiful beaches of Europe and beyond just for yourself , is worth it


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

*Albanian Riviera Beach Bars & parties*












Why go on Ibiza or Saint-tropez , and get robbed because of the ridiculously high prices ? 

Here is the albanian riviera b1tches  , and the girls ? See for yourself :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Gjirokastra by Drini S, on Flickr


Am Llogara-Pass: Blick auf die Ionische Küste by Alexis Dworsky, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8624783581/
storm over Albania


Berat by L. R., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Pure Silence Blue by ElsiH, on Flickr


Pasqyrat Sarandë by just Albin, on Flickr


----------



## KingGenti

Thank u for these beautiful photos.:cheers:


----------



## Linguine

awesome photos YF, good choice. thanks. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vau i Dejes-Albania by Roland Serani, on Flickr


Road to Gjirokaster, Albania by ScooterScum_52, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Gramoz Mountains near Leskovik, Albania by ScooterScum_52, on Flickr


Vau i Dejes-Albania by Roland Serani, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Tirana-National Park by Roland Serani, on Flickr


Entering Albania by ScooterScum_52, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

amazing images from Albania. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Southern Albania – Jesse Bania Balkans IFP 2013 by jcollin1, on Flickr


Tiranë, Albania – Jesse Bania Balkans IFP 2013 by jcollin1, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Drymades, Albania – Jesse Bania Balkans IFP 2013 by jcollin1, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

*Northwest Albania - Shkoder*

The town was known as Scodra (Latin: Scodra) during antiquity, and was the capital of the first kingdom of the Illyrian tribe of the Ardiaei, since the middle of the 3rd century BC. The town, was first mentioned during classical times as the site of the Illyrian Labeates, as well as the capital of the kingdom of King Gentius in which he minted coins - and that of Queen Teuta. In the year 168 BC, the city was captured by the Romans and it became an important trade and military route. The Romans colonized the town. Scodra remained in the province of Illyricum, and later Dalmatia. By it 395 AD, it was part of the Diocese of Dacia, within Praevalitana.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shkodër




Mr_Albalover said:


> *FrBeBos*





KingGenti said:


> Albert Kurtulaj


----------



## Guest

*The Oxford of ancient times: Apollania
*
_One of Albania's touristic hot spots, Apollonia ancient town demonstrates the country's deep-rooted historical richness. It was an ancient city in Illyria where elites of Roman elites were educated and remained an educational center of the region until the medieval._








Although Ottoman contribution to Balkan civilizations is undeniable, it was surely not the only one. Home to a renowned school of philosophy Apollonia in today's Albania flourished in the Roman period.

Although the city lost its prominent place in education after an earthquake destroyed most of its harbor, it is a frequently visited touristic place that represents the region's rich historical and cultural heritage.

Another thing about Apollinia is that it is not alone. There have been 24 ancient cities having named as Apollinia but the oldest one is Apollonia in Albania that was founded in 7th century BC. Named after Greek myth Apollonia, the city means the land of Apollonia in Helen language. Located near to another historical city Fier, Apollonia was rediscovered by European classicists in the 18th century.

However, it was not until the Austrian occupation of 1916–1918 that the site was investigated by archaeologists. Their work was continued by a French team between 1924–1938. Parts of the site were damaged during the Second World War. After the war, an Albanian team undertook further work from 1948 onwards, although much of the site remains unexcavated to this day.










Archeologist Arjen Dimo, member of the team conducting research in ancient city said "The works here began after the First World War. French archeologist Leon Grey continued excavations till 1920's. We are still working. Today only 7 per cent of the city has been unveiled. There are many to do. To this day, the library, theater, administrative building and a sanctuary have been found."

The population was documented to reach 60 thousand at its highest level. As some resources suggest Roman Emperor Oktavian Augustus and Cicero were educated in Apollonia. When Augustus became Emperor, he immunized the city residents from paying taxes. The population significantly decreased after the earthquake in 3rd century BC.

Built in 12th century the monastery in Apollonia is used today as a museum. The building reflected all architectural characteristics of its period of construction. Although just a limited part of it was dig out, Apollonia seems to be a frequent visiting point for archeology lovers...http://www.worldbulletin.net/index.php?aType=haber&ArticleID=127626&q=albania













http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollonia_(Illyria)


----------



## Guest

*Traveling With History...Albania*
*A Hawaiians take on Albania's aloha spirit
*

Tirana Main Square











Olive grove covers mountainside village











Walls of Berati Fortress











Mist along riviera road











*Many more pictures and commentary at this link http://www.hawaiireporter.com/traveling-with-history-albania/123*


----------



## Japanac

Beautiful country! :cheers:


----------



## gjergjkastrioti




----------



## Yellow Fever

you post the same pic in 4 Albanian threads, its spamming, you know!


----------



## krisu99

Impressive landscapes. Untouched virgin beautiful. 
Not unrecoverably lost like most of the Italian, French or Spanish Mediterranean coast. 

It's a long time I'd like to travel and hike along the Albanian coast before "investors" our society allows to also ruin that coast. Then its gone.


----------



## IllyricumAlbanicum

*Berat , Albania*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

*Byzantine Orthodox church of Saint - Michael (Shen Mëhilli) in Vithkuq , ALBANIA *










































from FB


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

*Different places in ALBANIA*

Mesi bridge


Gjin Tonikaj said:


> Catholic Theth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lake of Koman (Drin river)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FB


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

*Rubik , Catholic Church of Shelbuem of 1272 , sec. XII- XIII (One of the most important churches of Albania)*


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! I'm at awe at the beauty of this country and the photos are great.


----------



## IllyricumAlbanicum

*Ksamil - Ionian Sea*










from Discover Albania in FB


----------



## lastsamurai

Thank u guys.Love Albania.:cheers:


----------



## Japanac

Isn't the picture of Komani lake on Drin river actualy river Treska canyon in Macedonia?
I think onic in post number 1103.
But gorgeus pics! :cheers:


----------



## gjergjkastrioti




----------



## gjergjkastrioti

Japanac said:


> Isn't the picture of Komani lake on Drin river actualy river Treska canyon in Macedonia?
> I think onic in post number 1103.
> But gorgeus pics! :cheers:


Yeah i didn't knew that , sorry  , i have changed that photo ...


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

*Rodoni Cape
*


----------



## Guest

*Pope Francis chooses Albania for his European visit*











http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jun/15/pope-francis-visit-albania

I guess even Pope Francis has realized the potential here and will be visiting!


----------



## Guest

Eye Candy... Ksamil, South Albania 



JoniTTML said:


> *Ksamil*


----------



## Drenicaku

*Osum Canyon, southern Albania:*








































*More Albania Rafting Group*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

*Shkoder cimitery*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

Dardha 










































































Olsi Belishta Facebook


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

...


-Tani- said:


> Valbone, Tropoje, Albania. by photo krasniqi, on Flickr
> 
> Valbone, Tropoje, Albania. by photo krasniqi, on Flickr
> 
> Valbone, Tropoje, Albania. by photo krasniqi, on Flickr
> 
> Valbone, Tropoje, Albania. by photo krasniqi, on Flickr
> 
> Valbone, Tropoje, Albania. by photo krasniqi, on Flickr
> 
> Valbone, Tropoje, Albania. by photo krasniqi, on Flickr


----------



## Pirro




----------



## Pirro

I love this one! 
I'm sorry for the audio  
I would suggest to watch it while listening at 'Le vent le cri' of Morricone


----------



## Duli kasmi

RRUGA E ARBRIT Tirane - Tuneli Murrizit


----------

